# Boston Acoustics or JL Audio?



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

I am getting my system re done after 6 years of owning the car. I have some Kicker components with a JL 300/4. I am upgrading to either Bostons Pro60SE or JL's C5 CSI 6.5. I am partial to Boston as I have owned them in the past and have a set of SL 6.5's in my Jeep. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hiro01 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Boston Acoustics or JL Audio? (Medic83)*

I previously sold both Boston and JL components, the JL ZR series blows anything Boston has out of the water, although I'd recommend checking out the Polk SR6500. The Polks are better balanced, with more articulated and stronger mid-bass and the best tweeter in car audio that I've ever heard. More than anything, take cds of music you are very familiar with and listen to everything. Trust your ears, not the salesman. Everyone has their own preference.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Boston Acoustics or JL Audio? (hiro01)*

Thanks. I heard the Bostons, but haven't heard the ZR's yet. Also the ZR's are almost $500 a set


----------



## b5a4 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Boston Acoustics or JL Audio? (Medic83)*

I would recommend the JL's, they will be sure to give you that smooth bass.


----------



## Hinmonster (May 22, 2008)

JL...no brainer...


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

boston
I've heard both and the JL's sound like someone is bashing a trash can lid in your ear. IMO JL is overhyped. You're not paying for quality, you're paying for the name and you could IMO, do better than those bostons, at least for the price tag. I know crutchfield has the SE's for $600, for even a little less, you could get a much better component set from Hertz (MLK's) or Morel (dotech ovations).
But for your initial question, I'd take the bostons over JL anyday.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

i think the jl's are 6.75 not 6.5 might have to cut some **** on the doors or wherever theyre getting mounted too


----------



## will304 (Oct 27, 2008)

Theres better for your money, Hertz, morel, focal just to name a few. I would look at those befor buying some JLs or bostons


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (will304)*

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I will try to listen to the Morels this week.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

alpine Type s comps arent bad either


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

I've been a JL fan for most of my driving life (probably longer than most of you) and one of my best friends actually designed the crossovers for the ZR components.
That being said... I am recently a convert of Focal speakers. I have a set of the polyglass 6.5" comps in my Mk4 and LOVE them! Definitely worth a listen as well as the other brands mentioned above.


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

IMO, JL doesn't make a very good component set. In fact, I don't think very highly of JL in most respects other than some of their subs and their Slash series amps. 
There are definitely better drivers out there for your money. 
To the person who said JL makes better stuff than anything Boston Acoustics makes, please stop sharing your opinion until you do your research. Thanks.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bcramer v2.0)*

I am going to listen to some Focals and Morels today!!


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_I am going to listen to some Focals and Morels today!! 

Are they going to be on a sound board or installed in someone's car?
If they're on a soundboard, take that listening experience with a salt shaker.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bcramer v2.0)*

I didn't hear the speakers today, but I have heard good things about the Polk SR6500's. I think somone mentioned them before.


----------



## 99.5BlackB5 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bcramer v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcramer v2.0* »_IMO, JL doesn't make a very good component set. In fact, I don't think very highly of JL in most respects other than some of their subs and their Slash series amps. 
There are definitely better drivers out there for your money. 
To the person who said JL makes better stuff than anything Boston Acoustics makes, please stop sharing your opinion until you do your research. Thanks. 

JL makes a pretty good component set they just need to be installed well like anyhting else. The slash amps IMO are the best amps you can by without going into the mega dollars stuff that really isn't worth the money. That being said the best components I have heard have been made by focal but depending on what you get they push into that mega bucks catagory


----------



## hiro01 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bcramer v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcramer v2.0* »_
To the person who said JL makes better stuff than anything Boston Acoustics makes, please stop sharing your opinion until you do your research. Thanks. 

Please re-read my post. I sold both brands for 3 years. I personally know the vendor reps for both JL and Boston. I have great respect for both companies, and having designed and sold systems with their components I believe my opinion is informed. That being said, it is OPINION and I clearly stated such. I also advised listening to any prospective speakers with music you're familiar with and making your own decision with your ears. 
All of that is secondary to the fact that he was ASKING FOR OPINION.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hiro01)*

I am still up in the air. I can bet the Bostons for $300 a pair. I still want to here the Focals and Morels. I am thinking about picking up the new JL 600/4 to run them and sell my 300/4.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Medic83)*

Nobody has considered the peerless exclusive 7's and the hds tweeters?
http://www.madisound.com/catal...=1744
http://www.madisound.com/catal...=1604


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_I am still up in the air. I can bet the Bostons for $300 a pair. I still want to here the Focals and Morels. I am thinking about picking up the new JL 600/4 to run them and sell my 300/4.

you can get a much better amp. if you're looking at similar prices, look for Arc and if you want something that will put out similar power, look for sundown's 100.4 which has very underrated, clean power and its like $350 or so iirc.
oh yeah, pm sent


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (redfred18T)*

JL's!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

